# Para Ordnance Ssp



## dlb (Jul 29, 2007)

Can anybody give me alittle info on them? I have a chance to pick 1 up on trade nib never fired. Just want to find out if they any good. Thanks for any info :smt023


----------



## dlb (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody out there:smt076


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never shot or owned one one but I see folks with them all the time and I haven't heard any complaints. You might check over at 1911.org for more information. Good luck.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I am very lucky to have a range that people like to let you shoot their stuff. I traded guns with this guy for about 30 minutes. I got the Para and gave him a HK USP 45. I shot the para a 100 times. I love it and even asked him if he would consider tradeing a S&W 1911 PD that I had for it. He said no way. I'm sure if you get it you will be happy. I also shot to other paras this guy had and the one I want is their carry with the LDA action. Good luck.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I just bought a new SSP and put 75 rounds through it Sunday. I was very impressed except for one flaw. Mine came with two 8 round mags, and when fully loaded it would not feed the first round. After several tries with both mags, I simply loaded 7 rounds and had no further problems. Other than that, a very sweet shooter.


----------



## dlb (Jul 29, 2007)

All the reviews I read were good ones so I traded sat morning. I got 2 8 rd mags and a 10 rounder with it. The gun Is like new less than 50 rounds fired. For less than 500. Which I thought was a decent deal. Going to take it to the range this weekend along with my bushmaster shorty that I just picked up for 550. Can't wait wish I could post pics to show them off. Thanks for all you help. :smt082


----------

